# Cyberflexx's Fishing Tips thread!



## cyberflexx (May 29, 2008)

Ok, I maybe new to this forum but I have alot of tips that I would like to share.
Please add your own tips so we can build a nice database of tips for the many fishermen we have at this time..

Thanks!

Let me know what you think!


----------



## cyberflexx (May 29, 2008)

CrankBait Tip:

I like to throw crankbaits and alot of times they get hung up in submerged timber or wedged between some rocks in the rip rap. Since crankbaits run about 3 to 5 bucks each, here is a money saving tip:

Go to the sporting goods store, buy a 15 foot telescopic golfball retriever for about 12 bucks. Cut the cup off the end of it and twist a self tapping eye screw ( the kind for hanging things) into the end of it. The little gap in the screw will act as a guide that you put your line into and slowly lower the retriever down your line so you can knock the lure free. I didnt have an eye screw so I found a pegboard screw driver holder and securly taped it to the end of the pole. It collapses down to about 36inches and fits in the boat's rod locker with no problems...

Hope this helps you save money and get your crankbaits back from their watery grave..


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 29, 2008)

Nice idea

Yar!


----------



## cyberflexx (May 29, 2008)

Downsized Fishing Tip:

Sometimes in the evening I like to go to the local park and fish from the bank for a couple hours. I dont like to take all of my gear with me and its really hard to catch larger bass in the lake so I just mainly go after pesky bluegills and crappie and I usually end up catching a small bass or two.

Grad your 4.5 foot ultra light rod/reel combo and take a plastic snuff can.. I used a shredded beefjerky chew can ( same thing) Clean it out really good, put in a few hooks, sinkers, a couple tiny bobbers and couple tiny panfish jigheads and a couple panfish plastic bodies and a rooster tail lure. These will all fit nice and cozey in the snuff container and you can put it in your back pocket.

A large bluegill is fun to catch on a ultra light rod/reel..


----------



## cyberflexx (May 29, 2008)

Here is a recipe for fish scent attractor.

A guy in my BASS club told me of this old recipe for lure scent. I didnt think it would work but it sure enough did..

Items needed:

1 Can of Vaseline
1 Container of Garlic Powder
1 Container of Salt
1 small bottle of Pure Anise ( in the spice section)

These are all available at the grocery store of course..

Take 1/3 of the vaseline out of the jar and throw it away or whatever.. 
Nuke it in the microwave until it gets really soupy and you can stir it with a spoon. Add garlic powder and keep stirring in about half of the container and do the same thing with the salt. Stir it up really good, you may have to reheat it. Now mix in about 1/3 to 1/2 bottle of Anise and mix it up again.. Add more salt and garlic if you like...You can keep the jar on your boat and dip your plastic worms/tubes/lizards into it and the stuff will stay on your lure for a little while. I have bought a meat flavor injector ( like a big needle) and used it to inject the stuff into the end of my tube lures but it was hard to squeeze out of the injector, So its best just to get you a scoop by dipping it the jar. This stuff will keep for about a year or so..


----------



## cyberflexx (May 29, 2008)

Crankbait tips:

Cut the barb off the front treble hook, this will help keep the lure from getting hung up when you are bumping your crankbait into wooded cover, without really hindering the performance or hooksetting ability of the lure...

=============================================

Here is something to try next time you are throwing crankbaits.
Take a spiltshot sinker and put it on the line about 6 to 9 inches up from the crankbait. This will cause the crankbait to suspend right off the bottom so you can twitch it for slower suspending action, or just burn it fast with stop and go retrieve just like normal. I have caught several nice keepers with a slow moving crankbait setup in this fashion.


----------



## cyberflexx (May 29, 2008)

Hang up Tip:

If you didnt make my crankbait retriever from a previous post and you got your crankbait/jig/or worm stuck try the following.

Carry an old sparkplug in your pocket. Bend the gap slightly so that it will fit on your line and not come off. add some tension to your line, put the spark plug on your line and raise your rod tip high. The spark plug will slide down and knock the hook free in most cases. Sometimes you have to flick your line a few times to get it to knock the hook out..Old plugs are usually free for the taking if you visit your local auto mechanic.


----------



## cyberflexx (May 29, 2008)

Insect bite Tip:

Oh the lovely sound of horseflys buzzing around your head while your fishing, aint that just annoying? Whats even more annoying is those nasty bug bites that itch and sting. Here is a tip from an elder in the bass club.

Go buy some ammonia without the soap added to it. Get a little dropper or a tiny bottle and fill it with the ammonia and leave it on your boat. When you feel the bite sting and itch, apply just a little ammonia to the area and it will itch no more!. 

I havent tried it, but I plan on putting some in my boat because I am candy to mosquitos


----------



## cyberflexx (May 29, 2008)

Trolling Tip:

If you troll a crankbait here is a tip I learned from my wife's cousin. Go buy a cheap 9 or 10 foot flyrod ( no reel) and put an ultralight openface reel on it. The added length of the pole will allow your crankbait to be further out past the wake of the trolling motor and run deeper. I havent tried this technique, but I have heard the many stories of how he caught more fish than his dad and brothers because of that trick.


----------



## cyberflexx (May 29, 2008)

Keep the scent in your worm bags:

Take a cottonball and fill it with garlic juice and put one in your bag of worms, this will keep the scent fresh for next time...You might even want to use a cottonball with pure anise extract in it if u dont want the garlic.


----------



## slim357 (May 29, 2008)

Nice tips I might put the scent to the test, as im almost outa mega strike


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2008)

Great tips man! Keep them coming! :beer:


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 2, 2008)

I think this is one of the most important fishing tips I can give.

*TAKE A KID FISHING!!* This might be the only time a child gets to experience going fishing. You never know, the child you take fishing today, could be the Kevin VanDam of tomorrow. 

I know when I was about 5 or 6 my father took me bluegill fishing once and I loved it so much, I begged every saturday to take me, but he was always busy with work and couldnt. I begged and begged until I just quit asking. When I was about 8, my parents let me ride my bike a mile down the road to the reseviour ( cant spell it) and I would have my little pole across the handlebars and my tacklebox strapped to the bike frame. Now that I am 34, my dad calls me and asks me to take him fishing and I think that since he has cancer, he is wishing he could go back to those times when I would beg him to take me.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 3, 2008)

* Is anyone even reading this thread? * 

I havent had that many views and just a couple comments from other users. 

Please feel free to share your tips in this forum..

Thanks..


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 3, 2008)

I am reading this - trying to think of a tip that works


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 3, 2008)

Got one - I have used a large size hypodermic needle to inject air into blood worm and earth worm to make them float like the animal ballons in the movie Shrek (only off the bootom). It also seems to help push the worm scent out faster


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 3, 2008)

Cool tips keep them comen, I'm posting these in my worperfect, 

I got one for the big waters, keep the emergency air horns on ya, this way when an anoying jet skier flies by to close, instead of a few words to them or hand jesters just blast the horn right at'em-it works, spooks the crap out of'em and slows them down :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 3, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Cool tips keep them comen, I'm posting these in my worperfect,
> 
> I got one for the big waters, keep the emergency air horns on ya, this way when an anoying jet skier flies by to close, instead of a few words to them or hand jesters just blast the horn right at'em-it works, spooks the crap out of'em and slows them down :wink:




I love [email protected] It might be illegal to use the emergency device in a non- emergency situation - otherwise I would shoot at them with the flares


----------



## Derek777 (Jun 3, 2008)

2 oz of lead casts really far


----------



## Derek777 (Jun 3, 2008)

tip:
for crankbaits, jerkbaits, swimbaits and other hardbaits, use a gelbased scent, as it will hold to the bait longer than a spray formulation. it doesnt affect the action, and makes the fish hold on to th bait for that extra second that might be needed to hook up. get a fingerful, rub it betwen your fingers, then rub it on the bait, coating generously but not leaving clumps. i use cb's hawgsauce in shad scent. in a side by side comparison of non scented hardbaits to scented, it works about 5 to 1.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jul 29, 2009)

Bump> Just so the newer members can take a glance.. feel free to add to it.. together we can build a nice library of tips and maybe ( hint hint) Jim could make an ebook of these and have the PDF for download. "TinBoats.net Members Fishing Tips" or something like that.. Just a thought


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 29, 2009)

great thread, i just wanted to add a tip to your tip



> Go buy some ammonia without the soap added to it. Get a little dropper or a tiny bottle and fill it with the ammonia and leave it on your boat. When you feel the bite sting and itch, apply just a little ammonia to the area and it will itch no more!.



if you dont have the ammonia a little bit of pee works well too :wink:


----------



## KyMonArker (Oct 14, 2009)

I love this Thread!! 
Cyber we are Neighbors!! Just a Muddy river between us!!
Ill have to run you down some time and get some learning done!! And try to find out the honey holes in our area!!


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 14, 2009)

cyberflexx said:


> Hang up Tip:
> 
> If you didnt make my crankbait retriever from a previous post and you got your crankbait/jig/or worm stuck try the following.
> 
> Carry an old sparkplug in your pocket. Bend the gap slightly so that it will fit on your line and not come off. add some tension to your line, put the spark plug on your line and raise your rod tip high. The spark plug will slide down and knock the hook free in most cases. Sometimes you have to flick your line a few times to get it to knock the hook out..Old plugs are usually free for the taking if you visit your local auto mechanic.




A guy from work fishes crankbaits quite a bit, and he uses the spark plug trick for freeing his lures that get hung-up. 8)


----------



## cyberflexx (Oct 14, 2009)

KyMonArker said:


> I love this Thread!!
> Cyber we are Neighbors!! Just a Muddy river between us!!
> Ill have to run you down some time and get some learning done!! And try to find out the honey holes in our area!!




Sweet!.. We may know some of the same people... Shoot me a PM...


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 16, 2009)

This may not be new tip to anyone here, but I was missing strikes on a buzz bait from time to time and a fella down here suggested this to me. If one strikes at and misses the buzz bait try throwing a jerkbait or shallow running rapala type crankbait as close the where the fish missed as possible. Give it a couple of good twitches/jerks and let it sit for a minute and see if you can get him to hit it. I fish alot with buzz baits and have found that this will work 9 of 10 times. You just gotta be ready because they really seem to blow it up big when they come back the second time.


----------



## KyMonArker (Oct 16, 2009)

Carry SCUBA gear that way in the middle of the day you can go to your favorite honey hole and retrieve All the lures and jigs and spinners you and everyone else have lost among the stickups and Laydowns. This past year i did some diving in the rip rap at a local lake and made out like a bandit with tackle.I even got a zebco ultra lite rod and reel that was about 16 ft deep near the docks?? And yes I know I wasnt suppose to be diving there but I couldnt help it when my son dropped his tag watch!!


----------

